# Mystery of the Brown Mountain Lights



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://naturalplane.blogspot.com/2009/06/video-brown-mountain-lights-phenomena.html


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When I first saw the title "Mystery of the Brown Mountain" on the forum face page, I wasn't sure I really wanted to go there. But it's an interesting story about the lights. Thanks for sharing it with us JT. I'd love to visit the place. I some how imagine FE has a Brown Mountian at his place too. But I wouldn't want to visit there.


----------

